

Find/Replace on a JSON Object Graph - darkxanthos
http://codelikebozo.com/findreplace-on-a-json-object-graph#more

======
woan
I am not up on this but in XML world I would have used XPath. I see there are
both JsonPath and JsonQuery gems that seem to be geared for this kind of
stuff.

~~~
darkxanthos
I thought they just query...? Actually, I was just prototyping this in Ruby
for porting to C#... I couldn't find anything in c# to do this either. I
basically have .NET objects I'm serializing out to JSON then I want to take
that JSON and use what I did here and then bring it back into .NET objects.
This may not be my final solution (I may opt for reflection in the end) but I
want to see this solution through.

~~~
woan
They return the objects meeting the criteria and you set the property blindly.
The query API I saw has a clone and replace API too which is good if
concurrency is a concern.

------
darkxanthos
Any thoughts on how to do this better are most welcome! :)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Speaking as a non-rubyist, I notice that the last code sample features some
pretty serious "pyramid building". Is the "opt out" approach not idiomatic?
For comparison, I'd probably write it like this:
<http://pastebin.com/4P03Uqrq>

~~~
darkxanthos
My approach is definitely not idiomatic ruby so I think your point is
completely valid.

